# tip up for rats



## danboe (Jan 13, 2018)

Mister ED said:


> Its right in the archives. This is from a few years back ... but you get the idea of both a board set and tip ups.
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=203662
> 
> A lot of the guys are now using a body grip clip to hold the trap. I think even BH2 is probably switching his over.


Great ideas hope to try them in the fall 2018. like the cable and guick tach iced up traps are hard on fingers. I liked putting the bait on the trigger mrat had to pull or push on it. Is the add on bait wire more affective I have not had a miss on a 160, lots on the 110s ?


----------



## danboe (Jan 13, 2018)

John I like the idea of the coni holder or snuggy for the BG. Does the add on bait wire work better than the bait on the trigger?





































And the results (from today)-










Switching, Ed? Long since done! LOL

As you can see in the last picture, the bait goes on the wire that pokes between the trigger wires.

Good Luck and be careful out there! The ice is still really shaky!

John[/QUOTE]





































And the results (from today)-










Switching, Ed? Long since done! LOL

As you can see in the last picture, the bait goes on the wire that pokes between the trigger wires.

Good Luck and be careful out there! The ice is still really shaky!

John[/QUOTE]


----------

